# Dear George Lucas: PLEASE STOP!



## petereanima (Sep 1, 2011)

Not only WONT the original theatralic versions be on the upcoming Bluray-release, there is also even "more" now...




wtf George, I dont even...

Goddammit...




EDIT: oh, and not as important as the scene above, but still, this is annoying...

Obi-Wan&#39;s Krayt Dragon Call from Star Wars: Episode IV - A New Hope (Supposed Blu-Ray Clip) - YouTube


----------



## Uncreative123 (Sep 1, 2011)

Comes out this month right? I've only been waiting like 2 1/2 years watching every other movie EVER come out on Blu-Ray, but whatever...


----------



## Xaios (Sep 1, 2011)

Agreed. The man has lost his mind. The original trilogy single-handedly turned Darth Vader from the galaxy's biggest badass to its biggest pussy, and this is only making it worse.


----------



## thedonal (Sep 1, 2011)

It's like on the Star Wars DVD release when R2D2's shot by the jawa's. The thump he makes when he falls over sounds more like something about 100 times larger than it is.

It's a mix of Lucas' fucking abysmal judgment and ability to know when to stop tweaking things and sound fx guys with just the same lack in taste.

He probably thinks that by adding these changes, everyone will buy it again because it's got 'new' things in. 

Personally, I'm more likely to give away anything related to Star Wars I have (not much now- DVDs and soundtracks) and NEVER even think about it again.

And I'm REALLY sick of him saying that it's how he originally wanted the films to be. Why the FUCK didn't he put these in them then? He certainly had the money and talent sitting around him saying "Yes" and sucking his balls for him. 

Why is it he changes bits of the classic films to fit in with the new films? WHY DIDN'T HE MAKE THE NEW FILMS FIT WITH THE ONES HE'D ALREADY FUCKING WELL MADE?!!

I bet he's going to add a few CG characters and space ships, just so he can sell yet more toys.

George Lucas is completely without artistic merit. What has he done that's actually new in the last 20 or so years? He's little more than a glorified toy salesman.

I think he's going to reap a huge load of hate over these releases. But so what? Fuck'im. I'm certainly not paying for any of his output again. I personally hope sales dive (Christ- the price of the sets alone is enough to put me off. It's not like he's already made his money over on the home releases- what- 5 or 6 times now?).

Fucking cunt. He really makes my blood boil. Like many here, I grew up with Star Wars and it really inspired my imagination. Sadly, that's been completely undone by the guy who actually created it. You can't even blame Fox for this one!

As you can see- I'm fairly passionate about this topic.


----------



## setsuna7 (Sep 1, 2011)

he's on writer's block like since forever!! Make Episode 7 already!!!!


----------



## thedonal (Sep 1, 2011)

setsuna7 said:


> he's on writer's block like since forever!! Make Episode 7 already!!!!



No! DON'T make Episode 7. Or at least let someone else write/direct it!

In fact- just WALK AWAY FROM STAR WARS!! As it is, it will continue to rake in cash.

Make a new, different fucking film, for the love of God! 

At least Spielberg learned his lesson about not fucking with his original material, after the ET debacle. I hope he has some serious clout when it comes to the Indiana Jones transfers and ensures that Lucas leaves them as is. 

Sorry. I'll stop ranting now. I promise.


----------



## thedonal (Sep 1, 2011)

Just one additional thought-

Is he going to go all "Ministry of Truth" at some point and declare that the updated versions ARE the originals that we all saw in our childhood?!  

Orwell would be in fits with that one!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 1, 2011)

Why is it necessary! He officially lost his mind.


----------



## MFB (Sep 1, 2011)

I didn't notice anything that bad in that clip


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2011)

:sigh:

Ah well, I had already decided not to buy these when I saw the set didn't include the original theatrical releases in addition to the "improved" versions


----------



## synrgy (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll just leave this here:

George Lucas Speaks Out Against Altering Films in 1988 | /Film


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 2, 2011)

You had me at "Dear George Lucas: Please Stop!"
I can't tell you how many times I've thought that over the last 10 years. He got it right the first time, and is now just churning out "New Coke" subpar variations and resting on his laurels.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Origin (Sep 2, 2011)

Can someone please just take them away from him, he's getting fingerprints and unnecessary bullshit ALL over them..

My childhood's dead.


----------



## ghostred7 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lets see...

The PT had JarJar and the worst looking lightsabers ever....Spaceballs lightsabers looked better... FAIL

The PT had that fucking "Noooooooo" crap in it.....FAIL

The PT had Hayden Christiansen, Natalie Portman, Jake Lloyd......FAIL (although SLJ being it almost made up for it).

The CG Yoda....ugh...wtf. I mean, i get it for PT continuity....but ugh.

The RotJ "Noooooo" churns my stomach. The Krayt dragon thing....not necessary.

This franchise has been raped, over and over again. The best thing to come out of them after the original theatrical release of RotJ has been: Spaceballs and Fanboys.

He better not making a fucking Episode 7. Although, even the fact that ppl call the OT "Episode 4/5/6" irritates me to no end. It's not "Episode" any-fucking-thing.....it's Star Wars, The Empire Strikes Back (personal fav of all), and Return of the Jedi.

The **ONLY** reason I'd get the BluRay is to see the documentary in the bonus section on the 501st, which I'm a member of and have friends in it.....not worth that kid of cash....I'll watch it at a friend's house.

Hallowway said it perfectly - "He got it right the first time" .....he's just...ugh. I've seen fan films that are better than AotC AND TCW.


----------



## poisonelvis (Sep 2, 2011)

i just pretend the edited stuff never happened,and pop my vhs copies in


----------



## sakeido (Sep 2, 2011)

hahaha +1. I still have the old VHS tapes that had the THX logo at the beginning. Those are still the best version I've seen.


----------



## Meatbucket (Sep 2, 2011)

In the wise words of Henry S. Plinkett. "Fuck you, Rick Burman."


----------



## ghostred7 (Sep 2, 2011)

poisonelvis said:


> i just pretend the edited stuff never happened,and pop my vhs copies in


This ^ LOL



dragonblade629 said:


> Why is it necessary! He officially lost his mind.


Small edits like the eyes blinking and such, i've no problem with...especially b/c its hardly noticeable...but when you start changing/adding heavy sound fx and doing full-on CG character replacement......that = fail IMO


----------



## DVRP (Sep 4, 2011)

I still got my VHS ones too


----------



## Xaios (Sep 4, 2011)

+1 on the VHS crew.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 5, 2011)

I still have the VHS too, but they are hardly watchable... :-/
(there is a reason why I know almost every word of the original trilogy by heart)


----------



## Nathan Jones (Sep 5, 2011)

I wish the blu-ray included the original versions as well...

NJ


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 5, 2011)

Nathan Jones said:


> I wish the blu-ray included the original versions as well...
> 
> NJ



I could see that possibly happening in the future.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 5, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> I could see that possibly happening in the future.



You havent read any interviews with Lucas lately, have you?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 5, 2011)

petereanima said:


> You havent read any interviews with Lucas lately, have you?



Not recently, I haven't.

What is he exactly doing?

In youtube vid is he changing all the sounds and what not? 


Now something interesting, I read an interview about a year or two ago. 

Where 7,8, and 9 are coming into play?


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Sep 5, 2011)

thedonal said:


> And I'm REALLY sick of him saying that it's how he originally wanted the films to be. Why the FUCK didn't he put these in them then? He certainly had the money and talent sitting around him saying "Yes" and sucking his balls for him.



actually he didn't. He directed the A New Hope as we all know, but the main reason he got to was because the studio didn't know if it was going to be successful or not. after its unprecedented success the studio took over most of the production decisions for the remaining two films. for example, Lucas wanted Speilberg to be the FX director but the studio blocked him. others included Lucas being replaced as director for ESB and RTJ, his roll was of executive producer and writer. the original trilogy is marked by Lucas fighting with Fox to do what he really wanted. ever wonder why the Originals rock and the newest ones suck? Lucas setup his on production company and can pretty much do everything he wants in house, with only financial/distribution help from the studio. basically, less people reigning him in. 

whether or not he actually wanted to do half this shit before is one thing, but his excuse is still good.... actually its not... because in the past he only wanted to alter the films for certain large special effects shots... yup he's a whore


----------



## petereanima (Sep 5, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> Not recently, I haven't.
> 
> What is he exactly doing?



He is NOT going to release the original theatrical version on blueray, as he doesnt "like it enough" or doesnt stand behind it (i cant recall the exact words he used) in its original version, therefor he wont transfer it into HD.

For the current version - its still only the one with the shitload of additional scenes (which imho just DONT fit), and now also the additional added "NOOOO!"'s and what have you...so, no original version for us.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 5, 2011)

petereanima said:


> He is NOT going to release the original theatrical version on blueray, as he doesnt "like it enough" or doesnt stand behind it (i cant recall the exact words he used) in its original version, therefor he wont transfer it into HD.
> 
> For the current version - its still only the one with the shitload of additional scenes (which imho just DONT fit), and now also the additional added "NOOOO!"'s and what have you...so, no original version for us.



Well that's unfortunate because the originals are the ones that made Star Wars a great story and popular. 

I don't see what wrong with them, they're awesome imo.

Now is there going to be a CGI Yoda?

EDIT: Just watched the videos on youtube.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 6, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> EDIT: Just watched the videos on youtube.



NOW you understand me.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 7, 2011)

In 25 years the only things from the original film that will remain are the characters, the story, and the camera angles. The rest will all be completely new CG. Lucas will find some way to clone himself, his replacements able to keep changing the films until universal Heat Death.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's an arcticle on the Blue-ray versions from StarWars.com

StarWars.com | The Best on Blu-ray: Restoring the Star Wars Saga for the HD Generation


----------



## Mr Violence (Sep 7, 2011)

I lucked out and found an original Ep. 4-6 VHS set at a Salvation Army. 2 bucks. I'm done. That's all there is to it and those are the only copies in my life. Or ever will be.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 7, 2011)

thread inspired me to dust off my vhs


----------



## thedonal (Sep 7, 2011)

Come on- you know you want to!

Boycott Star Wars Blu Rays | Facebook


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 7, 2011)

The DVD versions I have have the original on one side and the altered on the other. That's good enough for me.

EDIT: That or it came with a DVD copy of each. I don't remember. It's been a while .


----------



## SamSam (Sep 7, 2011)

The Darth Vader "no" video was deeply unsettling


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 7, 2011)

George Lucas ......


----------



## highlordmugfug (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## The Munk (Sep 7, 2011)

setsuna7 said:


> he's on writer's block like since forever!! Make Episode 7 already!!!!



As cool as a followup would be, how about a movie or two that centers around Boba Fett? 
Take #1 bad ass bounty hunter, and make a movie about his exploits. It's a no-brainer that could be done well, sell, and give all the Lucas arts people something new to work on.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 7, 2011)

The Munk said:


> As cool as a followup would be, how about a movie or two that centers around Boba Fett?
> Take #1 bad ass bounty hunter, and make a movie about his exploits. It's a no-brainer that could be done well, sell, and give all the Lucas arts people something new to work on.



They did a game around Jango Feet which was pretty sweet. 

Personally, I'd like to see a movie on how the republic came about and Yoda becoming a Jedi and what not.

To me a follow up to 4,5,6 wouldn't be the same, because the characters wouldn't be in it from the originals and I wouldn't enjoy it as much.


----------



## The Munk (Sep 7, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> They did a game around Jango Feet which was pretty sweet.
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see a movie on how the republic came about and Yoda becoming a Jedi and what not.
> 
> To me a follow up to 4,5,6 wouldn't be the same, because the characters wouldn't be in it from the originals and I wouldn't enjoy it as much.




That would be better than what's coming out. They have touched on a few characters through the gaming community, but I think that leaves a lot of fans out of the loop.
All these great CG effects and they still can't remove Jar Jar.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 8, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> To me a follow up to 4,5,6 wouldn't be the same, because the characters wouldn't be in it from the originals and I wouldn't enjoy it as much.



So... basically you want the movie equivalent to the groaning shelves of Star Wars novelizations in the bookstores? Can't stand a new development in that same universe?

Neither can George Lucas. Is it any surprise that he's focusing on them the same way?

For as simple a space opera the Star Wars story is, I prefer Avatar.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Sep 10, 2011)

petereanima said:


> I still have the VHS too, but they are hardly watchable... :-/
> (there is a reason why I know almost every word of the original trilogy by heart)


 
Me too (I know the movies ad verbatum) !!!. 

I still have my VHS copies of the original Star Wars trilogy too, in that metal `Executioner` box set that came out in the mid 90`s. 

Hell, lets all watch it on VHS and re-live the 80`s and even listen to the soundtracks on vinyl as analogue sounds better anyway !!!. 

Why on earth George Lucas keeps messing with these films is beyond me, what happened to the George Lucas who made THX1138, American Graffiti and of course Star wars (the first film I ever saw at the cinema) ?

Could it be creative stagnation ?


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 10, 2011)

This is the infallible work of the invisible hand of the market. If you don't like it, you're all communists.


But seriously, I grew up watch the prequel trilogy. Sure, I'd seen the original first, but I didn't really see how either trilogy was superior. I did find one thing kind of weird, and that was the apparent target audience. The first three seemed to be adventure movies that it would be ok to let your kids see. Then the Phantom Menace came out, and it was basically a kids movie. (This probably explains why I liked it at the time.) The Attack of the Clones came out and it seemed to have a similar target audience as the first trilogy. Then came Return of the Sith and there was that immolation scene, along with a few other things, and it was really jarring. I think this might be why a lot of people didn't like the PT, because it doesn't seem to fit any one demographic, unless you are growing up as the movies were released (like I was).


----------



## wlfers (Sep 10, 2011)

south park anyone??


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 10, 2011)

While this is a travesty, I can't help but think that Mel Brooks needs to parody this revisionism by rereleasing Spaceballs with the same treatment.


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 10, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> Here's an arcticle on the Blue-ray versions from StarWars.com
> 
> StarWars.com | The Best on Blu-ray: Restoring the Star Wars Saga for the HD Generation



These pics basically prove the pointlessness of these additional restorations. Though i haven't yet read the article, the only differences i spotted in the photos were the fixing of the puppeteer's arm and making the emperor's face brighter.

Which culture is it that purposely sews a flaw into the pattern when making carpets (?) because they believe perfection is solely the realm of the creator? Well, whichever it is it seems Lucas doesn't agree with them. Or more likely he does agree with them...he just believes himself to be god . I remember growing up and getting star wars magazines where they would talk about all of the little flaws in the original trilogy, but in a loving way. It was fun to talk about because it made us star wars fans bond in sharing these hidden moments. It isn't as though they were glaring mistakes, just tiny little things that only someone who knows where to look could find them. Like when Han has set explosives on Endor that will take down the enemy shields. As he dives to get out of the way of the blast, you see his reflection from the protective blast shield that they use on the set to protect the actors/cameras/crew. Another example is when C3po is blown to bits on Cloud city, and when chewbacca comes finds him dismantled on the conveyor belt, you can see the camera crew reflected in 3po's head. And that one scene where Carrie Fisher is crossing her legs, but she isn't wearing any underwear and i swear you can see her......oh wrong movie 

While i actually didn't really mind what he did with the touch-ups that came out with the release of the original trilogy on dvd (appart from "Jedi", with the horrid dancers/singers, the replacement of several pieces of original music, and the addition of Heyden Christiansen as the dead Anakin....would Luke even recognize him?? Why not pencil in Ewan MacGregor or the horrid Yoda puppet they used in Phantom Menace the while we're at it AAAARRRGGG!!!) I don't think that those should replace the originals but merely act as a supplement. That's why the original dvd release was so boss, because it had BOTH versions. I kind of wish they had the Leonard Maltin interviews with Lucas (smiling like an asshole) that are on my VHS but whatever. I fear that with the originals being omitted from the Blu-Ray package that the movies that i loved as a kid could be gone forever. Hopefully, whatever the next format is Lucas will have gotten enough shit from fans that they will include the unedited originals.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 11, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> While this is a travesty, I can't help but think that Mel Brooks needs to parody this revisionism by rereleasing Spaceballs with the same treatment.



 That's an awesome idea! I remember when I first saw Spaceballs the friend I watched it with was so pissed off because he thought it was just a poorly made movie. I kept trying to explain that it was a satire, but he didn't get it. I think at this point everyone but GL would get it!


----------



## Powermetalbass (Sep 11, 2011)

Get used to it. People will re-make and edit movies for profit forever. We live in a society where if they can make a buck on it (again!) it qwill be made. Want a solution? Stop buying his crap! Although we all know there are too many stupid Starwars nerds out there that whatever the common man does won't really hurt him


----------



## petereanima (Sep 13, 2011)

Dude, my problem is not that X versions and packages and boxes are available...my problem is the ONE version which is awesome beeing NOT available


----------



## chronocide (Sep 13, 2011)

ghostred7 said:


> The PT had Hayden Christiansen, Natalie Portman, Jake Lloyd......FAIL (although SLJ being it almost made up for it).



Bar Alex Guinness, Natalie Portman is the finest actor that's been in a Star Wars film, poor girl just got lumped with a terrible script and honking direction.

I don't really get why people care about his endless fiddling with the films. I've got the originals on DVD and VHS, so he can do whatever he likes, I'll just not bother to watch them.


----------



## ghostred7 (Sep 13, 2011)

chronocide said:


> Bar Alex Guinness, Natalie Portman is the finest actor that's been in a Star Wars film, poor girl just got lumped with a terrible script and honking direction.
> 
> I don't really get why people care about his endless fiddling with the films. I've got the originals on DVD and VHS, so he can do whatever he likes, I'll just not bother to watch them.


Wait...so you think Natalie Portman is a better actor and Harrison Ford? 

Mark Hammill's best acting work is the voiceover for the original WB animated Batman series playing The Joker.


----------



## MFB (Sep 13, 2011)

I think he means "finest" as in "Damn, look at Natalie Portman!"


----------



## 7slinger (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't really have a problem with Lucas fucking with the movies, my only beef is that he doesn't do anything new besides these little changes to the originals.

Wasn't there talk at one point about a live-action TV show based on SW universe? I'd watch that - I bet it would be better than Bachelor Pad.

...and what I really want is a new fucking SW shooter game, one that kicks fucking ass. There have been a bunch of good shooters the last few years, why no SW? My friends and I had a blast with Battlefront.



The Munk said:


> As cool as a followup would be, how about a movie or two that centers around Boba Fett?
> Take #1 bad ass bounty hunter, and make a movie about his exploits. It's a no-brainer that could be done well, sell, and give all the Lucas arts people something new to work on.



A Boba Fett based movie would be awesome. Picture the first scene, flashback, all out fucking Jedi/droid battle where Jango get's his head cut the fuck off by Mace Windu, then Boba looks at the sky and screams "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!"


----------



## MFB (Sep 13, 2011)

There was Republic Commando, which while somewhat easy and overall kind of boring, it was still a blast to play through the first few times.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 13, 2011)

chronocide said:


> Bar Alex Guinness, Natalie Portman is the finest actor that's been in a Star Wars film, poor girl just got lumped with a terrible script and honking direction.


Yeah, Natalie Portman is by no means a bad actress. Hell, there were plenty of actors that sucked on ice in the prequel trilogy that are otherwise decent to good.


----------



## chronocide (Sep 13, 2011)

ghostred7 said:


> Wait...so you think Natalie Portman is a better actor and Harrison Ford?



By a significant margin.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 17, 2011)




----------

